# Clomid and low sperm count



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

We have 3 fertitlity issues - my age 40, I have severe endo and DH has low sperm count (800 000 at the last test). I have just been reading an article that says clomid won't help if there is a low sperm count issue. Are we kidding ourselves or has anyone got a nice positive story to tell me? Our con said 'it's worth a try, it only takes one sperm'!!


M x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I would go with what your consultant says, it is worth a go and it does only take one!!  My DH had "lazy" sperm and I had severe endo, it did only take one sperm and one month on clomid for me!!!  Hope that is positive enough for you....

Keep   its the only thing that YOU have control over....

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its worth a try hun, stay as   as you can and it will help!

Good luck
xxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Mairi

I agree with the other girls, it only takes 1   to get pregnant.  The clomid could help things along by making sure your egg(s) are mature enough, and it could even make you produce 2 eggs at a time.  Your DH's sperm will have more or a better quality egg to aim for!  

Has your DH tried anything to help his SA?  I've learnt a lot about how to improve SA levels from this site.  I've got my DH on 'Wellman' vitamin tablets (from Boots) which is supposed to help boost his sperm.  Selenium can help sperm count too, it's found in food like brazil nuts.  Watching his diet and cutting down on the beer and **** can also help.  And I read in the paper a while ago that men shouldn't keep their mobile phones in their front trouser pockets as they reckon this can affect their sperm.  

Good luck with TTC and I hope something happens for you soon.

Tx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Do you ovulate ok naturally? if so then clomid won't do much, although some ladies are given it to just boost their eggs even if they ovulate. I only ovulate sporadically which is why they tried me on clomid, after 5 mths i still had no joy, and it has made my endo worse, so just be vigilant on any weird symptoms you get. I'm 36 so i know what you mean. Anyway, you never know, good luck.  Jo x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

jocole69 said:


> Do you ovulate ok naturally? if so then clomid won't do much


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Jo! I ovulate naturally and I'm on clomid to boost. When I was scanned 3 days before ovulating I had 2 follies, 1 at 21mm and one at 15mm. Clomid is doing a fair bit for me if it's doubling the amount of eggs I produce, giving those swimmers more targets to hit!

Tx


----------

